

Apple working on two new chips, A5X and A6 - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/rumor-apple-working-on-two-new-chips-a5x-and-a6/

======
jonny_eh
"according to the evidence presented, it does appear that Apple has been
working on new chips"

Ya don't say!

~~~
wmf
Standard rumorology; people care more about what something is called than what
it does.

